
Letter to a friend who is leaving her job to do do something on her own - sariazout
https://sariazout.substack.com/p/check-your-pulse-49
======
sariazout
In the passion economy, the real risk is that your job has to earn a living
and meet the needs of your soul.

Six questions to consider.

